# Braid or mono



## Sea Shift (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi all, I'm getting ready to re-spool my gear for the season wondering if I should change to braid or continue using mono. I've never used braid before so don't really have an opinion on it. What do you all think?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

What type of reels and what do you target most often?


----------



## Sea Shift (Sep 1, 2014)

I have various reels. The ones I'm thinking about putting braid on are penn 109 level wind and 3 penn 9/0. We usually go after ARS, Mahi, and troll for anything that will hit. I'm thinking about making a run to the rigs for some tuna.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Personally I'd stick with mono...


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Braid for casting and bottom dropping.
Mono for trolling.

Thats how I do it anyway.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

I like braid then top shot with mono.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Dive1 said:


> I like braid then top shot with mono.


Nail on the head. 

You need to tape the back of the spool, or start with 20 yards of mono, then fill it up with braid, then 100/150 yards of mono. 

I usually just buy #100 braid on ebay then go with quality mono on top. Usually clear Ande.


----------



## Sea Shift (Sep 1, 2014)

I've been using 30# mono with a 3-5' leader of 40# fluorocarbon. Has worked well for the most part, but I thought I could but some 80-100# braid and that may help keep us from losing as many as we have.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sea Shift said:


> I've been using 30# mono with a 3-5' leader of 40# fluorocarbon. Has worked well for the most part, but I thought I could but some 80-100# braid and that may help keep us from losing as many as we have.


Are they spooling you? Or snapping your mainline?


----------



## Sea Shift (Sep 1, 2014)

Snapping main line. I've also had some snap the leader. I don't want to get to heavy of a leader cause I'm afraid the fish will get line shy


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

For trolling, I wouldn't worry about them being shy. Really depends on what you're going to be doing for the majority of the time. Trolling, I would put braid with a mono topshot. Bottom fishing, I would probably just go straight mono on those reels. Be a bunch of money to spool those 9/0's and you'd probably never need more than 100 yards.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Other than line capacity what is the benifit of having a mono top shot?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

ironman said:


> Other than line capacity what is the benifit of having a mono top shot?


Stretch. 

More than likely the skin around a fish's mouth will rip, releasing the hook, if it doesn't have some play. 

You can technically not run a top shot if you have a very slow action rod (lot of bend) however you won't have as much "say" in turning the fish or setting the hook.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

9/0 are really hefty for either ARS or Mahi. Are you looking for Moby to bite also? I personally like hi vis mono for trolling so I can track the lines in the water and try, I emphasize try to keep them from getting tangled on turns and hits. I switched to braid for bottom fishing because it takes far less weight to stay vertical.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

The Pitt said:


> Braid for casting and bottom dropping.
> Mono for trolling.
> 
> Thats how I do it anyway.


Ditto this


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

What knot do you use to tie mono and braid together? 
Double surgeon's knot?


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

Braid braid and more braid. I somtimes use a mono leader or fluorocarbon for fishing around structure. Braid cuts easier than mono. But the hook setting abilities of braid far outweigh any bad tendencys it may have.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chechem said:


> What knot do you use to tie mono and braid together?
> Double surgeon's knot?


I use a FG knot.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I use a uni to uni but fg seems to have a better following


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chechem said:


> What knot do you use to tie mono and braid together?
> Double surgeon's knot?




I put a Bimini in the braid and then tie a reverse Albright onto the double line. That connection has never failed me. Go with whatever knot you are confident in though, I think that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> I put a Bimini in the braid and then tie a reverse Albright onto the double line. That connection has never failed me. Go with whatever knot you are confident in though, I think that has a lot to do with it.


That's the reason I use a uni to uni because I am confident I can tie it and not mess it up unlike other knots


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

doesn't matter in my opinion. i am old enough to remember fishing with nylon line before monofilament came out. when monofilament hit the market that was a quantum jump. over the years mono became more and more advanced till i wondered how did i ever fish with old mono. then along came modern day braid. man o man is that stuff awesome!. however, i truly believe if you are gonna limit on whatever fish you go after today, it don't matter what kind of line you are using. the fish don't have a clue! my biggest speck was 12.4 lbs. and caught on monofilament line that was blue color the first trip or two, and then got stiff as wire and turned white and chalky. but the fish didn't know. don't waste your money on the most expensive line out there, just fish!


----------

